

Show HN: Translation platform for Android, free and open-source - marco1
https://www.localize.im/

======
Xlythe
I just uploaded a project to try it out.

Suggestions:

Include the language code when uploading xml files. I always have to look up
the codes. Google does this with their service[1].

An option to default to Show All. Or a url parameter. Every time I refresh the
page or press back, I'm in pagination again.

When drilling into a particular language, show the language in the header
title. It just says "Localize". Makes having various tabs open troublesome.

Use the language code in the url. Right now, it's...
[https://www.localize.im/projects/abc/languages/3C](https://www.localize.im/projects/abc/languages/3C)
when it should be
[https://www.localize.im/projects/abc/languages/ru](https://www.localize.im/projects/abc/languages/ru)

Automatic translations.

Paid translations.

[1]
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5382q9grbyl30f/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/z5382q9grbyl30f/Screenshot%202014-07-06%2014.55.33.png)

~~~
marco1
Thank you very much! I've implemented your suggestions (1), (2) and (3). They
were of great help!

The language code is not in the URL because the project should be platform-
independent. My "vision" is to add support for platforms other than Android
later while re-using most parts of the project. And the language code is
platform-specific.

Automatic translations _will_ be added and paid translations _may_ be added in
the future. But first, I want to verify if anybody is interested in the
project at all :)

~~~
Xlythe
Thanks! That was fast. I'm definitely interested - most of my apps are
translated by users and I've been emailing xml files back and forth. Not fun
for anyone.

~~~
marco1
I started that way, too. I kept sending XML files to users and they kept
sending Word documents back to me. There are quite a few competitors -- such
as <transifex.com>, <poeditor.com>, <crowdin.net> and <getlocalization.com>
\-- which are all very well done. However, I felt that a free (and even self-
hostable) solution would be desirable. Localize, compared to all the other
platforms, has the simplest ways for non-tech users to contribute
translations. It's even possible to accept anonymous contributions. That way,
I've localized an app to 48 languages, so it definitely seems to work :)

